# wolves in Idaho



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if the wolf hunt opened today in Idaho?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope so...


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I read somewhere else that it did. haven't heard any reports yet.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Started today. At least one dead: http://www.idahostatesman.com/eyepiece/ ... 84635.html



















Only 219 (or so) more to go.


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

Right on! Hope to see them get the other 219!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

220 will be a good start......................


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think 2,200 would be even a better start 

They need 20,000 guys along the board with their ghillie suits just in case a few decided to go south of the boarder. :lol: :lol:


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

The problem is that if they over-manage or too many wolves magically disappear during the hunt, then the libs will use it to prove that the states can't adequately manage wolves and then the feds will get control again. And we all know how well the feds manage things - especially wildlife. I'm all for the wolf hunt and think the hunt quota is terribly low (Montana is a joke!), but we also have to prove that this type of management works and then let the states slowly increase the hunting to decrease the wolf numbers over time.

Part of the problem is that these wolves are going to wise up real quick once people start shooting at them. I'm afraid that when the states go to count them again in the spring that they'll find maybe 1/2 of what they found this year and then the wolves will be right back on the endangered list and we'll get to endure another 5-10 years of big game destruction before we get a chance to manage them again.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Two down on opening day according to the Idaho Statesman. Hopefully there are a few more gut-shot as well. 

http://www.idahostatesman.com/eyepiece/story/884635.html


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Good deal, get r dun! So how does this work, they said they sold 10,000 tags but only 200 or whatever can be shot. Are they just going to shut the hunt down after that many have been shot?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Raptorman said:


> Good deal, get r dun! So how does this work, they said they sold 10,000 tags but only 200 or whatever can be shot. Are they just going to shut the hunt down after that many have been shot?


Yes. Every hunter who fills his tag, must report it immediately. When the quota has been reached, the season will be closed. This was done instead of a limited number of tags or a drawing. With drawings or tag quotas, the pro-wolf groups planned on buying as many tags as possible and then not using them. Under the system Idaho is using, it doesn't matter if groups like PETA buy up tags. The hunt will continue until 220 wolves are dead.

Also - a whole lot more revenue if you sell 10,000 tags to kill 220 wolves, than if you only sell 220 wolf tags.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like the Idaho DWR has done ther home work. Avoid the pit falls of the PETA folks and while your doing it bring mad revenue to the states DWR. I think this should be a model for all states with wolfs. 8)


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree, that was a great idea! I agree with what people said hopefully people show some control so that they will continue to be able to hunt them.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Raptorman said:
> 
> 
> > Good deal, get r dun! So how does this work, they said they sold 10,000 tags but only 200 or whatever can be shot. Are they just going to shut the hunt down after that many have been shot?
> ...


I wish Utah used this method on bear and cougar hunts. Wyoming uses this method also, it makes Anti's that buy tags a non issue.


----------



## Rodent_ID (Aug 25, 2009)

Mandatory Report and Check: Any hunter
killing a wolf must report the harvest within 24 hours
by calling the Wolf Reporting Number at 1-877-872-
3190. Consideration will be given to those hunting in
backcountry units. Additionally, any hunter killing a
wolf must, within 5 days of the date of kill, present
the skull and hide to a Fish and Game regional office
or conservation officer for removal and retention of
a premolar tooth and to have the hide tagged with an
official state export tag. No person who does not have
a fur buyer or taxidermist license or appropriate import
documentation may have in their possession, except
during the open season and for five days after the close
of the season, any raw wolf hide without an Idaho or
another state’s official export tag attached.

A hunter may authorize another person to comply with
the above requirements if that person possesses enough
information to accurately complete the necessary form.
Please thaw your wolf hide and skull before bringing it
in for tagging.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That seems like a lot to do, why all the hassel? Is this to apease the fed's?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Raptorman said:
> ...


Utah does use quotas for lions.


----------

